
The (dis)information mercenaries now controlling Trump’s databases - mxfh
https://medium.com/@pdehaye/the-dis-information-mercenaries-now-controlling-trumps-databases-4f6a20d4f3e7#.nqbrob3xs
======
Lintaris
They expand from having third-world customers to having first-world customers.

